# A New Car... 2009 (might wind up being a 2010) Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*A New Car... 2010 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (or not)*

So it has been done, although the fate of the current one is far from decided, a new one has now been ordered, so I thought share some of the things that havae been going on.
As usual, this ends up being a piece of of fiction for our North American friends, and I do feel for you guys it is the best car in the world, and this is no small part in us ordering number two, so stay with me, and I hope you can enjoy the journey.
*What about the coming facelift?* 
You may have seen some of the spy shots/stories about the Phaeton getting its first real facelift in 2010, but as usual, what we will end up with is purely guess work, but looking at European pedestrian safety work, it offers some potential direction of the new design. High shut line for the bonnet (as per the Passat CC) new light clusters more in line with Tiguan and Passat CC possible, all conjecture at this point...
The point of this slight digression is that I watched in horror how the BMW E46, Mercedes E, and BMW 5 were all ended up less to my liking as compared to the model they replaced, so we were very keen to get the current one, as that is the one we love, and it is now from a different era of car design (some would say a relic, but not me!) 
*What is the new car then?*
I perviously posted my experiences of the MY2009-RC2 car here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4355174
And as been discussed previously, the new car is basically a slightly revised 2008 with a new central console and instrument cluster. It also now features the sound system from DynAudio if you are willing to pay for it. 
*Has anything been lost?*
Sadly, yes, as predicted the tight integration between central console and car has to some degree been lost, but not as bad as I feared as suspension is still in the same location.
The two pages that no longer exists are:
- Board PC - I use this page a lot, the new car has similar pages, but none with all the info in one pace
- Setting (profiles) - The new car also does user profiles much like the old one, but there is no longer any possibility of seeing which profile is loaded, let alone naming it or changing the profile once the car is rolling. The profile selected is tied to the key that opened the car, to change one needs to lock the car and unlock it again. Not a big deal unless you have KESSY and two people walking up to the car to get in, each with one key on them... We shall see how that works out in reality
On the flip side, we now get the chance of changing all the lighting preferences and more of the car settings without needing a VAG-COM, so not all bad, even if it is basically the same instrument cluster as the Touareg.
*Choosing a Colour*
With the new car came some new colours for the body and interior (hard to find any pictures of them sadly), and 90-something percent of all the Phaeton rolling in the British Isles are Tarantella Black, so we really wanted change, something a bit more special on this very special car, still a dark colour, but something a little easier to look after hopefully. 
We landed on the 'Mocha Anthracite Pearlescent' but found not the one car in the UK that we could see in the flesh, as picking the colour from the swatch in the show room is so hard, especially with Pear colours.
To actually see one and to have a chance to discuss the changes that has taken place on the 2009 car, we decided to go to the factory in Dresden, as they kindly agreed to show us a car in the colour, also gave us a chance to get away and for the current car to stretch its legs on the Autobahn. 
*Mocha Anthracite Pearlescent* 
















*Compared to a Tarantella Black Phaeton*








*From the VW online configurator*








*Interior*
As has been said many times on this forum, VW UK don't know how to sell a Phaeton, this is very evident in the very reduced options list offered to UK buyers, so for 2009, there is officially only the one wood on offer, Burr Walnut (Eucalyptus may still be the base option, but not seen a 2009 with that in it), and the iPod interface it not on the UK options list (







). So, it is almost becoming a sport to find a way around VW UK, and get the car we want, as it is (apparently) possible to place additions to an existing order directly with the factory, even tough the car itself is ordered via VW UK. 
So, with that in mind, we have ordered the iPod interface, and we are getting the piano black wood, this as the extended wood option as this wood is a VW individual option in Germany. 
I would have loved to have that against the new 'Corn Silk' colour interior, but I have tried to look after light colour interior in the past and that is not for me, so it will be against the Anthracite interior, which makes that interior colour much lighter.
Should also have less colour matching issues than the wood, should that problem ever arise
One of the things that made us choose the black wood is that the new centre unit has a piano black shroud between the frame and the unit itself, and by the looks of it, although this is plastic, it should match nicely.
*From VW online configurator*








*Options*
As for other options, well we ticked most of the boxes on the sheet, and as some that were not even on the sheet, we know we are not having the "Sun Roof", the "Tow Bar" or the "Ski Sack", but the rest it pretty much there... We are still awaiting confirmation from Dresden on what they have got, and we will keep in touch with them directly to ensure that the build sheet for the is what we expect.
I will post updates if there are any
Regards,
Johan

_Modified by Realist42 at 10:41 AM 9-3-2009_


_Modified by Realist42 at 9:44 AM 11-15-2009_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Johan,
Congratulations on the new order! You'll have to come round for another GTG so we can oggle it and prod all the buttons!
Harry
PS. Love the colour - it's subtle enough to be intriguing.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Johan I'm very excited for you. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

I am envious of your ability to order a 2010 Phaeton!
The Mocha Anthracite Pearlescent paint is intriguing and will exude class when paired with the Anthracite interior and black wood. Excellent choices. 
Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_Johan,
Congratulations on the new order! You'll have to come round for another GTG so we can oggle it and prod all the buttons!
Harry
PS. Love the colour - it's subtle enough to be intriguing.

Well, It will arrive late (very late) autumn, but I am hoping we can have a meet as some point.
rgds
Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

I almost forgot to mention, when we were in the factory we were shown the new key fob, and it is a vast improvement over the current one.
Myself, I did not get any pictures of it, but as Meeting in Germany had a presentation of it, I though I should highlight them in case some one missed them. (and I think it is a much better fob than the old one!)
*Logo Side*








*Button Side*








...so the question is, can one use the new fob for an old Phaeton?
rgds
Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

All is not entirely well, our attempts to circumvent the UK options list has so far only met limited success, of all the items that were outside the normal list only one has so far made it. 
Well, at least we have a helpful person in the factory that is checking the build spec before it goes into production. 
The build order is currently suspended pending clarification on what the spec should be.
So, what items are outside the UK options list?
Well the following are 'special orders':
- Klavierlack Wood
- Mobile Phone Preparation 'Premium' - With Privacy handset
- Storage net in the passenger foot well (on the gear box side), as seen in the S Merc
- Media IN interface for iPod
What also i plain wrong is the 12-way seats, which should indeed be the 18-way seats, also a thing that is being looked at. 
I guess screwing around with a well established process has a few risks, at lest the order is suspended until they get it right (and I will only trust the German build sheet)

The Spec look something like this at present...








Regards,
Johan


_Modified by Realist42 at 11:11 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan, 
I was wondering if you could "shed some light" on the 2009 UK model - some of the pictures I have seen show what appear to be the NAR-style headlights:








(From DailyMail.co.uk article)
Are the cornering lights not available? (I see there is a bi-xenon option on the volkswagen.co.uk site, but it sounds like the 2003-2007 model's setup). Are these "new" versions with LED DRL's built in?
The reason I ask: I was wondering if VW had "updated" the non-cornering headlights with the LED DRL feature, which might make a more feasible/affordable upgrade than the newer cornering ones...

_Modified by CLMims at 7:05 PM 8-20-2009_


_Modified by CLMims at 7:06 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_Johan, 
I was wondering if you could "shed some light" on the 2009 UK model - some of the pictures I have seen show what appear to be the NAR-style headlights:
(From DailyMail.co.uk article)
Are the cornering lights not available? (I see there is a bi-xenon option on the volkswagen.co.uk site, but it sounds like the 2003-2007 model's setup). Are these "new" versions with LED DRL's built in?
The reason I ask: I was wondering if VW had "updated" the non-cornering headlights with the LED DRL feature, which might make a more feasible/affordable upgrade than the newer cornering ones...


Hi,
Well, it is still the same headlight unit as was delivered on the NAR cars, this is still the 'default' unit you get unless you fork out for the upgrade to the Bi-Xenons with cornering lights. These have not seen any change, so no LED DLR I am afraid. 
The LED DLRs is one of the big reasons for us going for the Bi-Xenon upgrade. 
On our current car we have what was called Bi-Xenon, but that is in fact the Dual Xenon setup, i.e. one Xenon for low beam and one for the high beam. The new Bi-Xenon is a true Bi-Xenon in that the one Xenon bulb does both high and low beam with the aid of a movable jacket over the bulb. This is better in the for the high beam the bulb is already hot, whereas on the current car it take a minute or so for the high beam to get warm. Not an issue in a sparsely populated county, big issue in the UK.
Best regards,
Johan 


_Modified by Realist42 at 4:18 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan,
I really enjoyed reading this post.
PETER M


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

It looks like I was a little premature thinking that one of my 'special' options had made it on the list successfully, alas it looks like it has not quite made it either. But Dealer is aware and they are trying to liaise with VW UK and the Factory, starting to feel like I need to have my fingers crossed for this to work....








But we are not giving up, we have seen the things I like, so we are going to try really hard to get them on the car before the order proceeds to build.
Regards,
Johan


_Modified by Realist42 at 3:09 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

I'd love to know if the new key fob would be usable in the 'old' Phaeton. I don't know much about the technicalities of the fobs but if the new ones have an immobiliser chip and a kessy transponder like the old ones than I guess it shouldn't be any different than coding new fobs as if the old ones were lost... Anyone have any ideas on the matter?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

I wonder how easy it is to take apart this new keyfob... I think a great mod would be to paint the black part in the exterior color of the car. Especially since it looks shiny, not not matte like the old fob used to be...
*Logo Side*








*Button Side*


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

So, a quick update...
Alas I though all things were set and it was just a question of getting the 't's crossed and the 'i's dotted before the order would be processed, but this is proving not to be the case. The order is stuck somewhere in corridors of VW UK, and someone probably needs to do something and they are not doing it. Without doubt this relates to our 'special request' items, but before we ventured down this path we were told that this would not pose a problem, the order would be accepted and processed with just a small amount of extra paperwork. Now I am no longer so sure about it....
We are even fearing the worst, that VW UK will come back and refuse the order. I am pretty sure the dealer is on our side on this, as I know they want to sell the car, and they have done 'special request' orders before. We shall see what happens, time will tell I guess, but ther order is now a month old, and still no confirmed build date.








I have always been torn between the NAR way of buying new cars and the way we do it in Europe, as in NAR you have the car there and then, and the Phaetons sold there have a very decent spec. It also puts more onus on the dealer do to good specs that will sell. Bird in the hand and all that. Whereas in Europe we get precisely what we want, but we have to wait ages, and might well have the bad luck that something happens to the car between Factory and dealership.
If anyone has an idea on what I can do to help it along, send me an IM...
Best regards,
Johan 


_Modified by Realist42 at 12:50 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (veedubmac)*

You may have something there. If one was to take an existing keyfob and one of these new ones and basically change out the guts of the old one, it may be possible to have the new style.
I have done this with a GM remotes before. For example, I had a Chevy Tahoe that the remote had become warn down to the point it wouldn't hardly work. I bought a newer one on Ebay that was the same style and simply put the little circuit board from my old one into the new one. That saved me a trip to the dealer.
Bill


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (357Sig)*

If the metal 'swivel' part is also the same (I believe they are physically identical between the different VW remotes) then you could also swap the keyblades...


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

*MADNESS*
So, we have the official verdict, and not surprisingly VW *are refusing* to build the car as specified ... 
The Piano Black Wood pack is not made for RHD drive cars... 
According to VW UK, the UK can get the Eucalyptus Wood, or upgrade to the Walnut wood, and that is it!








Not so sure we want Walnut wood, it is too brown and not dark enough, and we know we do not want Eucalyptus... Neither of these colours is a very good fit for the Mocha Anthracite (Walnut being the least bad of the two...







) 
So, we may be back to square one again, and possibly another Tarantella Black one.
We are trying to find out if this is just the parts for the doors (being that the drivers door has that different layout to the passenger door) or if the entire pack is different. If it just that part, we will try to see if they will fit the Piano Black wood as a standard wood pack, but that really depends on the wood on the dash being the same for a RHD and LHD car... 
Any thoughts on that?
This is taking way too long...








I guess the next instalment is not far off.
Regards,
Johan 

_Modified by Realist42 at 10:39 AM 9-3-2009_


_Modified by Realist42 at 10:40 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Have they stopped offering myrtle wood as well? IIRC that was the darkest of the "standard" wood trims.
Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_Have they stopped offering myrtle wood as well? IIRC that was the darkest of the "standard" wood trims.
Harry

Yes, for the UK it is now 'officially' only Eucalyptus and Walnut (listed as Burr Walnut for some reason) that is on offer. 
We have the Myrtle in our current car, and I would have been happy with that again, but alas not to be... 
We have not given up yet though...
Rgds
Johan


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

The inability of VW UK to see that the Phaeton is a car whose customers are used to an option list such as found on a Merc or BMW was was stopped me ordering a new one last year. All I wanted was Teak leather available without a problem in Europe but NO. Cutting back on their options list only annoys their prospective customers. 
I gave up and now have ..... a 05 Phaeton. Yes I kept my old car as I saw no point on getting a duplicate and could not see anything better out there.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Realist42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_... Walnut (listed as Burr Walnut for some reason) ...

VW has always used the term 'Burr Walnut' on their documentations/brochures.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_
VW has always used the term 'Burr Walnut' on their documentations/brochures.

I do not disagree per se as it is a correct term for it, but I still find it a little odd as it is 'Nussbaum-Wurzel' in German, i.e. Walnut Root. 
And I always associated 'Burr' with the things from plants that stick to your clothes...
But the dictionary tells it as it is:
*bur |bəː| (also burr)*
_noun_
1 a prickly seed case or flowerhead that clings to animals and clothes. [ORIGIN: Middle English]
• [usu. as adj. ] a plant that produces burs, e.g., bur reed.
2 [as adj. ] denoting wood containing knots or other growths that show a pattern of dense swirls in the grain when sawn, used for veneers and other decorative woodwork : bur walnut. [ORIGIN: late 19th cent.]
3 variant spelling of burr (senses 2, 3, and 5).
I guess it does not help that I speak German, as it is then hard not to notice when an item is not described the same way, when we were at the factory I just could not remember the English name for it as I saw the German name written everywhere and it could not really be translated. It it just me probably... 
/Johan


_Modified by Realist42 at 6:12 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (culverwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *culverwood* »_The inability of VW UK to see that the Phaeton is a car whose customers are used to an option list such as found on a Merc or BMW was was stopped me ordering a new one last year. All I wanted was Teak leather available without a problem in Europe but NO. Cutting back on their options list only annoys their prospective customers. 
I gave up and now have ..... a 05 Phaeton. Yes I kept my old car as I saw no point on getting a duplicate and could not see anything better out there.

Sad but true! We are in the same boat here, we will be keeping the old car for now, but it inevitably makes you look harder at the other makes... ...And the new A8 order list is open, with build orders from late September. Can't help but feel that they are pushing us to buy an Audi rather than the Car we want...
All very sad indeed, it is a bit like our NAR friends when VW stopped selling the Phaeton over there, but here, VW UK are killing it off slowly and painfully. It is such a shame.
/Johan


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Johan
Sorry to hear of your problems regarding a new car. 
I would like to order a new car in the Autumn. The spec will be alot less exotic than yours







Just 19" wheels, 18 way seats, bi-Xenon,telephone,tpms,power boot. That will be about all I can get past my accountant ( wife )
I would however like to pick it up direct from the Factory in Dresden.
Have you any idea what the timescale is from ordering at a UK dealer to when the build date is ?
We have a scheduled visit to Dresden in early March and it would be nice to arrange the hand over then.
Francis


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Francis007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Francis007* »_Johan
Sorry to hear of your problems regarding a new car. 
I would like to order a new car in the Autumn. The spec will be alot less exotic than yours







Just 19" wheels, 18 way seats, bi-Xenon,telephone,tpms,power boot. That will be about all I can get past my accountant ( wife )
I would however like to pick it up direct from the Factory in Dresden.
Have you any idea what the timescale is from ordering at a UK dealer to when the build date is ?
We have a scheduled visit to Dresden in early March and it would be nice to arrange the hand over then.
Francis 


Hi,
Well we started the process on August 1, and that would have given us a build date in week 40 (last week Sept). That would have put a car in our hands around the 2nd or 3rd week in November. If you are picking up from Dresden you can trim about 3 to 4 weeks off that schedule as the car will not need to be packed up, transported and unpacked. That process alone is two weeks minimum, add to that the dealer PDI in the UK.
Hope that helps your estimation a little, just bear in mind that these are all rough estimates.
It may be worth placing the ordering a little earlier that trying to fit the date exactly, then speak to the factory directly, explain that you want to match the car being ready to a certain date, they might then be able to slot it in to production to fit your date and they can then keep the car in the circular storage thingy awaiting your arrival. Not saying it is possible, but it is definitely worth checking in any case.
Regards,
Johan 

_Modified by Realist42 at 1:12 PM 9-4-2009_


_Modified by Realist42 at 9:40 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Hi, 
A brief update...
So, I have made contact with VW UK myself, called their 0800 number, and was put through to the Luxury people. There I spoke to Lindsey who promises to keep me up to date with any changes that happen to the order. It is still stuck in the system and all it spookily quiet, so I can't help get that feeling that we are too much like hard work and VW would rather we went away and bought an Audi instead as this is causing work for someone who really really does not want to do it...







it is all a bit







IMHO...
Sigh...
Regards,
Johan


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan,
I just cannot understand why someone like you is welcomed with open arms by VW UK. After all Fiat are doing what you want - customising/specialising - on the lowly new 500.
Someone called Paul Buckett came to the UK GTG in 2007. I recall you came to that. He was head of VW UK marketing at the time. I have his contact details if they are any use, I am not sure if he is still there and in that post.
IM if you are interested.
PETER M


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Further Update...

...Well, we had a phone call today, not all bad new indeed, there are a few things in motion now and not wanting to jinx it, I will leave it at that for now... Fingers Crossed!
Feels like my call to VW and the dealers constant pushing may have just have made a little difference.
Regards,
Johan


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (veedubmac)*

Does anyone have a part number for these fobs?


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (357Sig)*

As i understand it, the new key wouldnt work with older Phaetons,
if you read this article, specifically after the 4th paragraph from the bottom.
http://germancarscene.com/2009...17935
it says the newer key, keeps records of when the car is locked, i presume the innards of the key are therefore different.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (leedsphaeton)*

Masood,
Thanks for fleshing that detail out. I have wondered if those could be retrofitted, or are otherwise compatible, with the Phaetons in the USA. 
I would agree, by the description of the functionality provided in the article, parts from the two different systems very likely could not be interchanged.
Bill.


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (Realist42)*

FYI, Burr Walnut does come from the root area, which is why you get the swirly grain pattern rather than the straighter grain of the main trunk. Being as literal as Germans tend to be, you'd reasonably expect the German equivalent to be 'root wood'.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Hi again...
Another Chapter in the saga... 
*Good News at Last*
It look like we have worn VW down to the point that they have surrendered... We will probably have to part will a little more money for the Piano Black wood, but there is now an agreement that they can do it, and it will be done as a fully bespoke item. Just need to agree a new price.
All the other additions have also been agreed, and are on the new spec, I can hardly believe it.
So, just the renegotiating on the price left now... Hopefully, as it has taken so long to get this far there is more wiggle room than before.
*Piano Black*








...just ignore the light interior, and imagine it in Anthracite
Regards,










_Modified by Realist42 at 12:15 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

John,
Good news. Thanks for keeping us posted on this. 
As a matter of interest, whilst I realise that you are not seeking one, do you think they would now supply a car with a tow bar (hitch) from the factory? I noticed that you specifically excluded that early on in the post above, and wondered whether that was as a result of a black and white "no" from VW or your choice. 
My tow bar was fitted on my Phaeton at first delivery by the dealer, and after several visits to correct it is fine (and invaluable even if only very occasionally used), but if I was ever to re-order I would prefer to have a tow bar factory fitted. The actual price addition on the Phaeton German price list is pretty good at 1,065€, which is likely to be much less than a later UK supply and fit.
PETER M


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_John,
Good news. Thanks for keeping us posted on this. 
As a matter of interest, whilst I realise that you are not seeking one, do you think they would now supply a car with a tow bar (hitch) from the factory? I noticed that you specifically excluded that early on in the post above, and wondered whether that was as a result of a black and white "no" from VW or your choice. 
My tow bar was fitted on my Phaeton at first delivery by the dealer, and after several visits to correct it is fine (and invaluable even if only very occasionally used), but if I was ever to re-order I would prefer to have a tow bar factory fitted. The actual price addition on the Phaeton German price list is pretty good at 1,065€, which is likely to be much less than a later UK supply and fit.
PETER M 

I am certain that the factory could do it, just need to follow the process to order it as an extra outside the normal order. Might take a little longer until it is all confirmed, but it ought to work... Keep beating on the dealer until they do get it - it can be done!
We are still surprised that we got all of it on there ...
Like this one
*Storage Net - Passenger Footwell*








Why this one is not standard on all of them I do not understand... about £80 for it...
Regards,
Johan



_Modified by Realist42 at 9:45 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Johan
Please can you outline the process by which you badgered VW into doing an Individual car for you. If it was possible I would get another myself. Was a visit to Dresden necessary? I went there last time and would be happy to go there again.
William


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (culverwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *culverwood* »_Johan
Please can you outline the process by which you badgered VW into doing an Individual car for you. If it was possible I would get another myself. Was a visit to Dresden necessary? I went there last time and would be happy to go there again.
William

Hi there!
Well, a visit to Dresden helps, then you make some contacts and can get 'your person on the inside'. You have to remember that a UK dealer is not allowed to speak to a person in the factory, even if you give them the name and number. All communications must go through VW UK. So this person is your only hope to ensure that what is built is what you wanted.
Then you need to find a friendly dealer who is willing to 'go the extra mile', there still are some. 
The process is that they place an order for a Standard UK car with UK options, and then there is an additional order placed for the extras which adds / replaces things on the original order. Like the most obvious, the Mp3 / iPod integration.
Then there is the wait for them to work out what the price ought to be and the checking with the factory regarding viability.
Then it is an element of tenacity, keeping the pressure up on the dealer to make sure the hassle VW UK, calling the VW Call Centre and asking why there is no progress etc etc
The wood issue for us was resolved by our person at the factory, where she addressed it directly at the VW Individual people in Wolfsburg and they came up with the solution. That said, this has not yet has much VW UK involvement and is not yet fully agreed as the formal price has yet to be sent to VW UK and the dealer. We still wait...

It also transpires that VW UK is short on German speakers, which also impedes the process of communication efficiently with the factory... Things like in the factory few people have a clue what wood 'Burr Walnut' is, and did ask about it when I was there. 
It is odd that VW UK should be short on people that can communicate in both German and English, but it is apparently so.
Hope that helps.
Regards,
Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Hi, 
The saga continues, the order is still on hold, but it has been said that we are now on the 'home stretch'. VW Individual have accepted the order, and we are now (again) waiting for the final signature from VW UK (might have happened since I last checked).
The spec sheet still not the quite right, the spec sheet from the factory still does not quite match what we expected the dealer to have put on the car, but we have been assured that this is because the final items have not been added yet. There are so many 'extra' items on the car that is straining the UK ordering process apparently, but we have been assure that we will get an update order spec from the dealer early in the coming week. 
Let's hope we really are home the 'home stretch'...
Regards,
Johan
*Latest Spec Sheet from Factory*


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Looks like you order the real wheels ,










_Modified by plastech at 11:53 AM 10-4-2009_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Hi again...
No real news, the order is now stuck (again) with VW UK, apparently they need to check something with the factory.








I can only guess on what as they will not tell us, but the suspicion is that they are checking if the 'Extended Wood Pack' is included with the 'Bespoke Wood' that we are having, or if it is a precondition to be able to order the 'Bespoke Wood' at all. As we are getting the 'Bespoke Wood', we want the price to include the 'Extended Wood' pack, and it is £1500 for the pleasure which we rather not pay, frankly.
We keep pushing the dealer, hoping for it all to be resolved soon.
I bet that anyone else doing this after us will have a much easier time, as it feels like we are breaking new ground here (or doing things they had forgotten how to do ), so until there is a change of personnel again, I bet it will be much easier...
Regards,
Johan 



_Modified by Realist42 at 9:21 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Bravo, Johan.
PETER M


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Hi all,
...order still stuck... Who knows what the current sticking point is...
Can't help but feel that there is a reluctance from someone to do something... 
Meanwhile, I can't help looking at alternatives, and the BMW 5 GT is an interesting car... Just need to go and see one now...
Regards,
Johan


----------



## v10torque (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan,
Hi, I read your post with interest! The Mocha Paint looks gorgeous in the photo!
I was going to order a W12 Individual about a year ago and I went straight to Dresden to spec it up and they quoted me directly in Euros. It was easy to deal directly and it was a very pleasant and straightforward experience compared to dealing with UK dealers.
Is there a reason why you are purchasing through VW UK instead of direct with Dresden?


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (v10torque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10torque* »_Johan,
Hi, I read your post with interest! The Mocha Paint looks gorgeous in the photo!
I was going to order a W12 Individual about a year ago and I went straight to Dresden to spec it up and they quoted me directly in Euros. It was easy to deal directly and it was a very pleasant and straightforward experience compared to dealing with UK dealers.
Is there a reason why you are purchasing through VW UK instead of direct with Dresden?

Hi,
Well, simply put, price... If VW UK is willing to give me a starting price of about €45k, and a fully spec'd car for about €55-60k, Where the same car in Germany is €105k... Now, reason for this is that VW UK never understood how to sell the car in the UK, and decided to pitch it against Merc E, BMW 5... I would love to deal with the factory directly, but as VW UK is the nominated importer and the issuer of the warranty together with the and price, makes it a expensive choice. I think this is just for the 3.0TDI, for a W12 the difference is much less as VW UK is not subsiding the price.
Regards,
Johan


_Modified by Realist42 at 1:56 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan
Your tale of woe does not surprise me !
I decided a couple of months ago that it was time to change my current car. It was 3 and a half years old with 42,000 miles and it was about the usual time that I replace my car.
My Phaeton has been the finest,most superb car I have ever owned. It's been a joy to drive and own and it still gives me a thrill each morning to see it on my drive. I would have dearly liked to replace it with another.
However, the number of VW main dealers who I have got in contact with and faithfully promised to get back with specs and prices and have totally failed to do so has been spectacular. I requested a new Phaeton brochure from VW UK via their website 4 weeks ago and it has still to arrive. I jsut received a note to say they were out of them !!! 
Being the owner and driver of a Phaeton has been a delight. The finest car I have ever owned. The service, back up etc. has been a disaster. I have received extremely poor service both from the original suppyling dealer and my local dealer. I'm just fed up with arranging services/appointments 6 weeks in advance and turning up to find a VW Polo waiting for me as a courtesy car ! When all the Dealer had to do was make a call to VW UK and arrange for a Phaeton to be available . Three weeks ago I parked my car at my local dealer in a spot that inconvenienced no one and was threatened by the little guy who is in charge of the Forecourt that unless I move it to a place of his choice, that was far too narrow, he would get in my car and drive it himself !!!! All for the privilege of trying to purchase a replacement £45,000 car. VW just doesn't get it does it .
So last week I decided I had had enough and ordered a new Audi A8 Quattro Sport in black with 20" rims to satisfy the boy racer in me. We drive to Yorkshire on Friday to pick it up.
I would like to thank each and everybody on this wonderful Forum. It has been a joy to be a member for 3 and a half years and I have made many good friends. I will continue to look in if I may to see how the wonderful Phaeton community continues to thrive.
Many thanks
Francis


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Francis007)*

Hi Francis,
Had I known, I would have put you in contact with our dealer, sure we are not there yet, but they are working at it and still want to sell the car. ...and if your order would have been less exotic than ours, well it it might just have worked...
But, no, I do see you point about after care, we have all been there, it is a sad state of affairs when you pitch up in the Ph and they offer you the Polo... We did look at the run-outs of current A8s as well, and it is a nice car, just not to our taste (drove the 4.2TDI), so we are still persevering with our Phaeton order. 
I hope you like it, and do let us know how you get on...
...About our order... well we have made some progress, as now both the factory and the dealer are chasing VW UK, and yes both the factory and the dealer has confirmed that they have done all they were asked to do, so it has been stuck with VW UK. The help from our contact at the factory has been very useful and we with not have got this far without the help of this person... One thing is now clear, the factory wants to build the car and they have no outstanding questions or issues.
We shall see how it goes over the coming days.

Regards,
Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

...it has been a while so I thought it was time for another update.
So, a few weeks ago it was very close to the point where we were going to walk away from it all . 
As we were out testing the new BMW 5GT, we landed on a absolutely ridiculous offer for a 7 (new, December delivery) It was really close, so with the options we have on the Ph, there was literally nothing in it. 
On the BMW 5GT, it is a nice car, but BMW UK have, in their infinite wisdom, but the 'Dynamic Pack' on all the Demonstrators, so this means 20" Rims. Thus they all have the most awful ride. Second issue for us was the the Active Cruise Control only appears on the car as of the March 2010 builds, not available now. 
To give the Ph the fairest chance possible, a frantic call to the dealer scheduled another test drive in the new Ph again, so that I was comparing what we are getting and not what we have. The was scheduled for a weekday after, the BMW deal was put on the table on the Saturday. 
Hard choices were needed...
So, sitting with the two offers on the table, we had a weekend of pondering on what to do.
...and things were really leaning towards the BMW...
...but once we were in the new Ph again, within a few yards, I knew that car I wanted was not the 7, it was the Ph, and the changes in the new one, well I am now more fond of them that I was last time, and the previous car we drove was an -09 and this was a -10, and there are more, minor changes over the -09, and they work!
Some of the Changes I noticed:
PDC logic changes - the beep and how it decided when to beep is now more assured, more distinct (hard to say it any other way) - sounds a little nervous in the current car sometimes 
Shifter plate - there is a new shifter plate for the gear shifter, and it has more distinct feel and more solid engagement of the gear positions. 
...So are we all ok now, we the final order has been submitted, the dealer is OK with the order, VW Finance are OK (@1.0APR), the factory are OK, VW Individual are OK... The only outstanding item is a signature from a Woman at VW UK, and she has been uncontactable for the last week... Really annoying that VW UK is almost always the blocking factor!!!
So order is still held by the UK (order status is apparently 555, which means 'do not release for scheduling'. 
Are we happy it is not progressing, no, but we are happy that we did not fall for the option of taking the '7', as it would have been wrong and not what we wanted. That said, we would have had it before Christmas.
We are where we are, the next week will tell.

Regards,
Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

...So the title of this thread should really be:
A New Car... 2010 Phaeton 3.0CR TDI


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan,
Still a favourite string, keep posting .... (as Bruce Forsyth would say)
PETER M


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_...So the title of this thread should really be:
A New Car... 2010 Phaeton 3.0CR TDI

Good point. Change made.








Michael


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI*

Things are now moving!!!
VW UK have now released the order and we have had independent confirmation that the order is right from the factory...
This independent verification was key as the VW UK ordering system did not have Mocha Anthracite as a colour on it. So the order was for a Tarantella Black one, where the colour was scrubbed out and the correct colour written in by hand... sigh
The factory sheet looks ok, so all good now. Now we just need to ensure that we get a build week and that the time for the marriage fits for us going to see it.
So, some good news at last!
Regards,
Johan


_Modified by Realist42 at 4:37 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## mip1 again (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Francis007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Francis007* »_Johan
I'm just fed up with arranging services/appointments 6 weeks in advance and turning up to find a VW Polo waiting for me as a courtesy car ! ... VW just doesn't get it does it .


Aaargh, tell me about it. I'm sure one of the original selling points was that you'd always get another Phaeton as a courtesy car.
I can't help thinking that I should be looking at replacing my 54 plate V10, 44,000 miles, but, for the life of me, I just can't think what I should replace it with.
Customer service matters and VW UK will never provide a premium service because that is just not what they do.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan,
I just read through this entire thread with anticipation, trepidation and a soupcon of dread. Having arrived at the end, a palpable wave of relief has washed over me, and I'm back to the anticipation stage, eagerly awaiting photos!
Well done on you for not giving up. I'm glad that common sense on the part of VWUK finally prevailed and you're getting the car you wanted. And, I'm glad to see you have the Dynaudio option. If it's half as good as the system I had in my B6, prepare to be blown away. I heard things through that stereo that I had never heard before in songs I'd listened to for years.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Congratulations on beating the VW UK system.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Just a quick note...
Car is being built, all on track! 
We have decided for it to be a '10' car (UK registration numbers change every 6 months, March and September). 
The bespoke wood commission has added a little delay, not that surprising really. 
Planning to be in Germany in early February for the marriage.
It will be nice to see it in the metal!
Regards,
J


_Modified by Realist42 at 2:57 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan
Congratulations on your color/feature selection. It is very, very nice. I am glad that you are sharing this process with us while we work hard to keep our '04-'06 MYs looking new. While we may be just a tad envious, it is fun to follow along.
Overall your car is a better car.. It is now a mature design, and with that comes reliability. Maybe some of the original over-engineered touches have gone away, but the choice of that wonderful V6 TDI makes the luxury/value proposition a winner.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (sjglaser)*

I believe that the current 3.0TDI has improved power output over its predecessors. But I found the enhanced performance that came with tweaking that engine to produce 265bhp/400lb-ft made the difference between a stately and a lively performer.
Just a thought


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Aristoteles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aristoteles* »_I believe that the current 3.0TDI has improved power output over its predecessors. But I found the enhanced performance that came with tweaking that engine to produce 265bhp/400lb-ft made the difference between a stately and a lively performer.
Just a thought









Indeed it has, I am for one looking forward to not having the artificial restriction to 450NM, it does produce some odd behaviour... Like accelerating continuously, but engine RPM dropping about 300







... 
As for tuning, might, might not... If anything, it its the old one that will get it first...
Rgds
J


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Who do people use to tune these ?I assume its the plug in boxes people are not using a full remap so it doesnt effect warranty. You can get the new 09 cars up to around 290bhp apparently.
I am just going to pick up mine now !


_Modified by alera at 12:42 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (alera)*

...If they find out, your warranty will be void, unless it is a manufacturer endorsed kit and afaik VW does not endorse any kit currently on the market (MB and BMW have these for some of their models)...
rgds
J


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I believe Superchips has a product where you download the new ECU map from them over the internet and then upload it to your car yourself. Because you keep the old map, you can apparently reflash it back to the original (although I would imagine the car would keep a record of the number of reflashes performed).
Harry


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI*

One can do a lot of damage through unsympathetic driving and indifferent maintenance. However, while attending to these simple mechanical priorities and at the same time occasionally and judiciously letting loose a few extra horses when the occasion demands is a reasonable ask of the superbly engineered Phaeton and besides, it makes the overall journey into an altogether safer and more satisfying experience. Just imo.


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Aristoteles)*

Personally I wouldnt remap no way. I might consider one of the plug in boxes that do the same job. They can be installed and removed in a couple of minutes and are completeing undetectable apparently. I wouldnt consider it whilst the car is new maybe after a couple of years.
A8 owners with the same 3.0 TDI engine swear by them, I am not yet convinced.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

A quick update...
So, this is the week of the Marriage, Friday to be precise. We are going out there on Thursday, and will be doing a little sightseeing while there. 
Like for Francis, the people at the Factory have been great in organising everything. Looking forward seeing it with my own eyes, hopefully it will all be correct and be looking as good as we hoped. Can't say I am not worried...
Regards,
J


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan
Have a wonderful time in Dresden. I am very envious of you being there at the "marriage" of your car.
Please post and let us know how it went,with pictures if possible.
I am really looking forward to seeing this "unique" car of yours. Makes a change from all the Tarantella blacks








Also, I suggest you take your thermals ; daytime temperatures in Dresden haven't been above freezing for some weeks now and when I spoke to someone at the Factory last week, it was snowing heavily.
Francis


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

I went there a long time ago for the marriage of my car. You will have a great time. I envy you.
If all is not correct there will be plenty of takers here!


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Francis007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Francis007* »_Johan
Have a wonderful time in Dresden. I am very envious of you being there at the "marriage" of your car.
Please post and let us know how it went,with pictures if possible.
I am really looking forward to seeing this "unique" car of yours. Makes a change from all the Tarantella blacks








Also, I suggest you take your thermals ; daytime temperatures in Dresden haven't been above freezing for some weeks now and when I spoke to someone at the Factory last week, it was snowing heavily.
Francis 

Sturdy shoes and scarfs are ready, looking forward to more snow!
Thanks for the kind words!
rgds
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

...So now we have been to Dresden and the factory, seen the marriage, and it was great! The car looks fabulous, sans doors and seats, naturally as these had yet to be fitted. But it was great to see it, and touch it. 
I pretended to work there, just as I did last time, and got to fasten the left (from the front) suspension strut, front exhaust retaining bolt and the rear exhaust heat shield. It does indeed make the car feel very special. As our marriage was 16.00 on last Friday, there was no chance of getting the pictures they took before we left Dresden, but as soon as they arrive I will do a proper write-up with pictures. 
The car is scheduled to leave production this coming Friday, the Feb 12th, so it should not be long now...
rgds
J 


_Modified by Realist42 at 1:59 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan,
Looking forward to the pictures etc ..............
PETER M


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (PeterMills)*

Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures!


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (GS340)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS340* »_Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! Pictures! pictures! pictures! 









I want them too... Not even I have seen the ones taken by the VW photographer yet, but I have been told that they are making their way via snail mail to us. 
It takes a while as, according to the Royal Mail, Germany is really far away, so it take much much longer to get mail from there...















Regards,
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Just so that it is clear, Pictures left Dresden only on Monday... so it is not me that is tardy in this case... Just wanted to make that clear...
Another funny point was that we gave the dealer the chassis number, as their system did not show it, and we also told him when the car was complete and ready for shipping, whereas his system still showed the car in the Body shop....








Regards
J


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

I would call the police and file a missing letter report. this is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I the car isn't even mine!







You better post those pictures as soon as they show up. Don't stop to use the restroom, get a drink of water or anything!


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (GS340)*

Hi all...
Well I was a little surprised when the pack arrived from the factory... a DVD?!?
No Photos on CD, but a DVD - I could have sworn the guy taking the pictures was using a Digital SLR...
To aid all that do not wish to view the movie, here are some highlight pictures!

*The Car getting ready for the Marriage*









*The Car!*









*This bit is not need anymore...*








Carrier for the drive train

*Me doing more work*








Doing up the bolts on the front suspension strut (same part as I did on the last car!)

*Me Doing some free labour*








This was fun, this was a retaining bolt for the front part of the exhaust!

Will add the link for the movie once the file has uploaded...
regards, 
J



_Modified by Realist42 at 3:27 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

This is the movie... It has been edited a little to protect the innocent, so the sound jumps a little in places. Hope it is not too distracting








http://www.asbk21.dsl.pipex.com/Phaeton/ 
Regards,
J


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

WOW


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (GS340)*

Very cool! Wish i could order a new phaeton.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (GS340)*

Hi J,
Is it possible to know how much you paid for this new V6TDI ?
Congratulations on your new baby... Hope you'll enjoy it soon.
P.


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Congratulations, and thanks for sharing this wonderful video. 
Regards


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (sjglaser)*

Johan
Wonderful photographs and video ! We are very envious of you being there at the Factory to see the birth of your beautiful new baby








What was the weather like ? We hope it improves in 2 weeks time when we venture forth and pick our big new boy up at the Factory .
We will try and send photographs but we cannot seem to attach them to email at present. Still working on it !
Do you know whether VW Dresden film a Factory pick up as well ? If they do I had better get to the Barbers so I can look my best








We have just returned from Washington DC where we trudged each day through 4 ft. of snow so a few inches in Dresden should present no problem !
Francis


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Francis007)*

Also.....forgot to ask.....is the car now in the UK.....and when do you take delivery ?
Francis


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Francis007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Francis007* »_Also.....forgot to ask.....is the car now in the UK.....and when do you take delivery ?
Francis 

Car should be on its way, I would expect it to show up in the UK tail end of this week or early next week... Then it is the dealer to prep the car (I am so worried about this!).
Delivery ought to be 6th or 13th (or a date in between that).
As it stands, either of these dates are stupidly inconvenient as they just started some major building work on our house today, and the way space to put dirt and stuff, i.e. really no space for old car on the property really, let alone new and old...
But, as usual, we will work something out...
Regards, 
J


----------



## v10torque (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_
Then it is the dealer to prep the car (I am so worried about this!).

Johan,
I found the pics I was talking about at the gtg of my wife's Touareg that was prepped by the dealer:








The right of the picture shows what their 'prep' did to the paint. They went over it with a rotary polisher and then slapped some Autoglym on it (that they wanted to charge me extra for). Obviously the halogen lights in this picture make the swirl marks stand out in the picture and it doesn't look as bad in daylight, but to do this to a brand new car is unacceptable. 
The left of the pic shows how the paint should be on a new car.








It took 2 days to fix the dealer's prep.
I am *never* letting a main dealer touch my new car again unless I've personally interviewed the guy that is going to be doing the prep, and am happy he is up to the job.
Thane

_Modified by v10torque at 2:11 PM 2-23-2010_


_Modified by v10torque at 2:16 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (v10torque)*

Jeez... That makes me even more nervous! 
Thanks for the pictures, will use to scare salesman silly with. Let's hope it works. 
Plan is now to go to the dealer the day the car arrives (still in packaging) and have a chat with them - I do not want any mishaps!
Regards,
J


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Johan,
I thinks that is wise. My supplier dealer (not the one I use now) used a stanley knife at speed or casually on the internal dash protection and left scatch marks on the trim below the wood above the glovebox. To be fair too them, when I pointed it out they replaced it and there have been no rattles etc since, but it does make the point that asking to meet the unpackers/prep people and perhaps promising them a small bung might pay dividends.
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 12:48 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## v10torque (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

I don't know if you have seen this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd5WGLWNllA
Go to 5m20s - it shows the final stage quality control on the Phaeton clear coat. You might want to show this to your dealer to show how the car left Dresden.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: A New Car... 2009 Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI (Realist42)*

Good news... It is HERE!!! (well at the dealer at least) 
So now it needs to get the PDI out of the way and the a clean and polish...
*
Any suggestions or recommendations for whom I could use for the task of giving the car its first clean and polish? (as the I am not sure that the people the dealer use and I have the same expectations of standard and finish)
*
Any Suggestion would be most welcome!

Now for some more pictures!
*Car in Blanket*









*Car Still in Blanket*









*There is a Door!!*









*Ahh the Inside of the Door *









*The Paint!*








Still not sure what colour it really is, one thing is sure, photos do not do it justice!

*Unwrapped Car!!*









*The Wood and Dynaudio Speakers*









*The Interior!*








Regards,
J



_Modified by Realist42 at 2:30 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Johan - I think the Mocha Anthracite looks great








Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Well, it was a busy day... The car rolled off the trailer yesterday afternoon (Tuesday March 2)
So I went down to see them take the cover off and have a look at it. 
rgds
J


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

When you say "See them take the cover off" do you mean "Keep an eye on them as they take the cover off"? 
HH


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Me?!? No, I trusted them... Well, ok then, yes it was to make sure the car was ok and no one doing anything stupid...
So far so good! 
Date for pickup is still a little fluid, but should be tail end of next week!
Regards,
J


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Congratulations on your new phaeton ! It looks beautiful.
P.


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

sucks that I can't post pictures of a phaeton I ordered!








Congrats. Very nice car and I really like the color combo.


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (GS340)*

Johan
That's one beautiful looking car !!!!!
Francis


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Erm... Johan, where's the net pocket in the footwell?
HH


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

When did they start using those Dynaudio badges? I'm guessing that's part of the "recent" facelift?


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_Erm... Johan, where's the net pocket in the footwell?
HH

It is on the passenger side, and I checked it is there, just did not remember to get a picture of yesterday... 
Regards,
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (feared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feared* »_When did they start using those Dynaudio badges? I'm guessing that's part of the "recent" facelift?

With the new cabin interior (RC2) the old 12/12 audio system disappeared and was replace with the Dynadio system. It brings the car inline with the rest of the VW range as this is the premium audio supplier for other VW cars. Now, I have not listened to it much (and the demo car had a poor test cd), but it has been said it is much better than the old 12/12 system... 
Drawbacks, well one principal drawback is the price, it is more than twice the price as an option as compared to the old 12/12 system.
I am looking forward to testing it out!

Regards,
Johan


----------



## stuartp (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Johan,
Congratulations, the car looks absolutely fantastic.
Bet you can't wait to try her out.








Regarding cleaning might I suggest you pay a vist to this site.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php
Look under Newbies & Introductions.....
There's a wealth of information here plus there may be a detailer close to your dealer.
I have put into practice much of the advice gleaned from this site over the years.
I find the so called valet at the dealers utterly hopeless so appreciate your desire for the very best treatment for your new car.
Regards
Stuart


_Modified by stuartp at 9:42 AM 3-7-2010_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (stuartp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuartp* »_Johan,
Congratulations, the car looks absolutely fantastic.
Bet you can't wait to try her out.








Regarding cleaning might I suggest you pay a vist to this site.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php
Look under Newbies & Introductions.....
There's a wealth of information here plus there may be a detailer close to your dealer.
I have put into practice much of the advice gleaned from this site over the years.
I find the so called valet at the dealers utterly hopeless so appreciate your desire for the very best treatment for your new car.
Regards
Stuart

Hi Stuart, 
In a roundabout way, this where I ended up going for finding someone. And based on some personal recommendations, I have signed up someone. All planned and ready to go... 
Regards,
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Hi,
So, the car had its PDI yesterday, and as far as I know, nothing odd or broken was uncovered (no news is good news). 
The detailer is booked for Monday - Tuesday, and we have a scheduled pickup for Tuesday afternoon.
During this process, I get the distinct feeling that I have taught the dealer a fair bit about what goes into selling a luxury car, and how that can differ from selling a more mainstream car. It is a curious fact that they have never (to the guy I am dealing with - and he has been there 10+) had a customer bringing their own detailer on site to prep the car...
There will be pictures, with luck. 
Regards,
J


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Realist42)*

It's not only the dealer that's getting an education! What on earth is a detailer going to do to a brand new car?


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_It's not only the dealer that's getting an education! What on earth is a detailer going to do to a brand new car?

Well... As it stands, the car is not clean, and has nothing on the paint at all. It is as it was delivered from the factory, so no wax or other protection.
My issue was with the dealer hacks getting going on the car with old sponges and cloths. 
The detailer will inspect the paintwork for any blemishes or marks that may have occurred during transport or other handling since it left the 'light tunnel' in Dresden. He will then fix any issues that he may find. Then it is a 'clean' of the car, followed by applying wax. He will also ensure that the interior is perfect by wiping/cleaning all surfaces and applying wax/cream to wood and leather to protect and enhance the visual presentation.
By any other words, it is a good clean and wax, but by an expert in the field, rather than a dealer hack.
Regards,
J


----------



## v10torque (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Remind him to take photos







I want to see.
Have you chosen your wax yet?
Thane


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (v10torque)*

I am interested in what polish/wax your detailer, and indeed other owners, recommend.
I don't have much knowledge. I have always used Autoglym, among other reasons because my Phaeton was supplied with Autoglym 'Lifeshine' for which I paid around £200 extra when the car was new, and (naturally) they recommended maintaining with their products.
I have seen elsewhere mention of some outragiously priced waxes (Cornuba seems to be a plus) and criticism of silicone additives. The Autoglym polish I use calls itself 'Super Resin' but I have no idea if it has silicone, but I am sure it is not a wax like I used to use year ago.
I find that the Autoglym super resin works quite well, my main criticism being that it leave white residue (I have dark paintwork) in difficult areas and that can exagerate some scratches. 
PETER M


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_I am interested in what polish/wax your detailer, and indeed other owners, recommend.
I don't have much knowledge. I have always used Autoglym, among other reasons because my Phaeton was supplied with Autoglym 'Lifeshine' for which I paid around £200 extra when the car was new, and (naturally) they recommended maintaining with their products.
I have seen elsewhere mention of some outragiously priced waxes (Cornuba seems to be a plus) and criticism of silicone additives. The Autoglym polish I use calls itself 'Super Resin' but I have no idea if it has silicone, but I am sure it is not a wax like I used to use year ago.
I find that the Autoglym super resin works quite well, my main criticism being that it leave white residue (I have dark paintwork) in difficult areas and that can exagerate some scratches. 
PETER M 

Hi Peter,
I think this is a very personal thing, and you should use a polish that you are happy with, but the Autoglym super resin polish is quite hard on the paint, so I am told anyway.
I have also used it on occasion (mainly on other cars) but I am never happy with the result and it is very hard work putting it on. The Autoglym 'Ultra Deep Shine' product is even harder to put on, and requires even more 'elbow grease' to put on...
I tried various other products over the life of the previous car, but I am still wondering what to use for the new car... 
The current car had 'life shine' and I was never that impressed with it, however I have been told that I/dealer did not let the treatment cure for long enough. Who knows...
I feel still feel like a novice on this topic
Regards,
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (v10torque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10torque* »_Remind him to take photos







I want to see.
Have you chosen your wax yet?
Thane

Hi Thane,
Well, I think the choice is between Swisswax Devine and Zymöl Vintage... We shall see what fits the pain the best.
Regards,
J


----------



## v10torque (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Divine is Swissvax's flagship wax. Royale is Zymol's flagship wax.
Best of Show is Swissvax's "very good" wax. Vintage is Zymol's "very good" wax.
So Divine is on a different level to Vintage and shouldn't directly be compared,
I doubt I'd be able to tell any of these waxes apart once applied - 99% of the quality of the finish comes from the quality of the polish, not the wax. I've used Divine and Royale, and next time I'll go with Best-of-show because I think it smells the nicest








Many consumer waxes contain additives to reduce the appearance of swirls and other defects in the paint. This is why dealers like these products - slap them on and they make the car look nice quickly without having to actually polish out the defects. But if you have a perfect finish, it is better to go with a purer wax that doesn't contain defect-camouflaging agents which would detract from the beauty of the underlying perfect paintwork.
Thane


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (v10torque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10torque* »_Divine is Swissvax's flagship wax. Royale is Zymol's flagship wax.
Best of Show is Swissvax's "very good" wax. Vintage is Zymol's "very good" wax.
So Divine is on a different level to Vintage and shouldn't directly be compared,
I doubt I'd be able to tell any of these waxes apart once applied - 99% of the quality of the finish comes from the quality of the polish, not the wax. I've used Divine and Royale, and next time I'll go with Best-of-show because I think it smells the nicest








Many consumer waxes contain additives to reduce the appearance of swirls and other defects in the paint. This is why dealers like these products - slap them on and they make the car look nice quickly without having to actually polish out the defects. But if you have a perfect finish, it is better to go with a purer wax that doesn't contain defect-camouflaging agents which would detract from the beauty of the underlying perfect paintwork.
Thane

Hi Thane,
Well, that is a little what I felt, so for this time we have agreed on 'Divine', but I will move to a less pricy wax after this initial treatment... 'Shield' caught my eye as something that will last, but I will give that some thought once I have seen it with 'Divine' on first.
Just hoping for some sunshine/bright weather for tomorrow. 
Regards,
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: It is HERE!!!*

Hi,
Just a teaser... 
More pictures will come in time...
*The Car after Detailing - Still inside*








Regards,
J


----------



## v10torque (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: It is HERE!!! (Realist42)*

Nice numberplate holder.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: It is HERE!!! (Realist42)*

Beautiful. Look forward to a lot more pics like this.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Any photos yet?


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (culverwood)*

Yes, and no... Many have been taken, but are not ready yet... I also want to take more, but I have not been with the car when the weather has been good and it has not been good when I have been... Basically, I am not that happy with the setting of the current photos. I might post some of the original photos... It never turns out as well as you want








Regards,
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Hi,
Ok, feel I should add to my last post that we are having building work done, and I don't have a garage to use at present. So, the car is not with us for most of its time (until I get the garage back) and is stored at a different location. Will still use it from time to time, but it will not that much initially. So, this is one of the reasons for me being tardy with the pictures... So, last night I was down with the car, taking some more indoor picture of the car in the garage, will need to tidy them up and I aim and post them over the next day or so... But I have not seen it in full daylight since we picked it up.








Regards,
J


_Modified by Realist42 at 5:40 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Realist42)*

All that wax and it doesn't even keep the weather off???


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

I guess it does, just don't want to try it








*Picture 1* 








*Picture 2* 









*Picture 3* 








*Picture 4* 








*Picture 5* 










_Modified by Realist42 at 5:22 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I really like the Mocha Anthracite, it's taken on a different look in all the pictures you've posted - very nice! Can't wait to see it in person.
Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_I really like the Mocha Anthracite, it's taken on a different look in all the pictures you've posted - very nice! Can't wait to see it in person.
Harry

It is the oddest colour, it either looks too bright or too dark in the photos, but never the same as it does on the flesh...
Regards,
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Right, 
Below are the 'Indoor' shots I took... but now dust is becoming an issue...
*Picture 1* 








*Picture 2* 








*Picture 3* 








*Picture 4* 








*Picture 5* 








*The 'New' White Dashboard Illumination* 








*The New Rear AC Controller* 








Regards,
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Indecent Pictures of Cars?*

Ok, I could not resist this shot, it is starting to fall into that category of indecent pictures of cars I guess... Or is that just me?


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Indecent Pictures of Cars? (Realist42)*

Btw, do the new models have turning headlamps by now ?
P.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Indecent Pictures of Cars? (Zaphh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zaphh* »_Btw, do the new models have turning headlamps by now ?
P.

Hi,
Yes, if you spec it, it is a cost option (as most good things)
Regards,
J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Indecent Pictures of Cars? (Realist42)*

Hi all,
This is link to detailing world, and the work that detailer did on the car.
http://www.detailingworld.co.u...60748 
Regards from a wintry Canada,
J


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Indecent Pictures of Cars? (Realist42)*

Johan,
Really enjoyed the 'Deailing' post, though am not sure if I am any closer on solving my polish quandry, 'cos that Divine doesn't come cheap does it!
You have a beautiful car, by the look of it.
PETER M


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Indecent Pictures of Cars? (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_Johan,
Really enjoyed the 'Deailing' post, though am not sure if I am any closer on solving my polish quandry, 'cos that Divine doesn't come cheap does it!
You have a beautiful car, by the look of it.
PETER M

Hi Peter,
I agree, and I am not planning on using 'Divine' going forward, it is too costly... But I am curious about using the Swisswax shield, and that is a lot less than the 'Divine' does.
Regards
J


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Indecent Pictures of Cars? (Realist42)*

Johan,
Your new Phaeton is absolutely Beautiful! How I wish we could have them back here in the States but unfortunately it does not look likely at this time with the A8 launching in October.
Derek


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Hi,

High time for me to write a little update on the new car... Sadly this is not what I would call a happy car, unfortunately it has been plagued by teething issues and minor defects. Not good at all.

The issues have been:

*Computer thinks AC fans are overheating*
On a hot day, the controller will after a bout 20 odd minutes, turn all fans off for about 30-40 secs

*Trip Computer / Fuel Gauge wildly off*
The car thinks that my 3.0l TDI engine can only do 460 miles on 90 litres of fuel - mad... on reserve it gives me 25 miles on 10 litres - this W12 consumption figures. And if stationary the fuel gauge will wander up and down about 1/2 marker.

*Cyclical Mechanical noise from engine bay*
this is an unknown sound, but might be associated with the AC (HVAC) issues. 

*Static Noise in Privacy Headset*
Well, there is a static noise when making a call, and not related to the engine speed or even if the engine is on

*Massage function in seats poor*
Apparently the manufacturer / supplier has been changed for the seats, and now I can hardly feel the massage function as compared to the old car - very annoying - will contact the factory about this.

*ACC software - badly transplanted*
Suspect that the ACC software in the new Phaeton is a transplant from either the Passat (most likely) or the Touareg. Regardless, the way the system has been changed over the previous generation system, it is missing a setting the is present in the Passat's system. The system in the Passat has a setting for distance to the vehicle in front and a system setting (in vehicle setup) for how aggressive the system should be (Sport / Normal / Comfort) - This last setting is missing on the new car, and the system is too aggressive. The old system combined the functions, more distance - more calm system - short distance - very aggressive. If I could find a way to change the system to 'Comfort' I would be happy again.

*Binnacle Language Confusion*
Well, picture speaks for it self...








...Is that French or English?

Needless to say, the car is being looked at and bits changed, but it is taking its time.

Regards,

J


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Hi all,

An little update on my issues: 

The software relating to language confusion issue will require a new version of the software for the car, this is in motion in Dresden, eta is currently unknown.

We will have to wait for that and see what it fixes.

The main issue is now the 'Cyclical Mechanical noise from engine bay', which can not be identified. 
VW have changed some parts to no avail (something like the valve assembly for the cooling water on the engine - cheap at only £690 for the part alone). 
The sound is most noticeable with the car standing still on idle. It has a frequency of about 4 seconds, and can only be described as a soft thud/thonk. It only appears as the engine start to warm up.

That is it for now.... 

I did say to the dealer that they should keep the car until all issues had been resolved, just did not expect them to still have the car after 7 weeks... I am happy to take the car while we wait for the new software, but as they still have other issues outstanding, we keep driving the loaner Passat (on the 2nd one now as the first one had to go back to be sold) 

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

> The sound is most noticeable with the car standing still on idle. It has a frequency of about 4 seconds, and can only be described as a soft thud/thonk. It only appears as the engine start to warm up.


EGR valve?

Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> EGR valve?
> 
> Harry


Hi Harry,

It is worth a punt I guess... Will ask the question. 
The tech does says that the sound is most noticeable with a stethoscope is area around the water cooling system...

Regards,

J


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I know it's NOT the same... but how do you find the passat?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

Hi J,

My cars been in all week for the same thing and its been doing it from delivery ,
When you start it up from cold hold one of your coolant pipes you will feel it pulsing,
Your car has the park heater the same as my car 


Rgds


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

> The tech does says that the sound is most noticeable with a stethoscope is area around the water cooling system...


At least you've got them to acknowledge the noise - selective deafness seems to afflict a lot of technicians when they're performing warranty work 



> When you start it up from cold hold one of your coolant pipes you will feel it pulsing,
> Your car has the park heater the same as my car


However, I believe Frank has been experiencing a similar noise and I don't think he has the parking heater.

Harry


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> However, I believe Frank has been experiencing a similar noise and I don't think he has the parking heater.
> Harry


My mate Franks new car is making a noise .


Tony


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

plastech said:


> My mate Franks new car is making a noise .
> 
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony

I have 2 noises and I don't think they are the same as yours. Mine aren't on tickover.

First noise is a road noise, not dependent on speed. It is a cyclical,whirring noise. It wasn't there until I passed about 4500 miles about 6 weeks ago so it's not tyre noise. Min cannot hear it but it's there on every journey, at all speeds and starting to annoy me !

Second noise is a quite loud bang from the front nearside. It occurs when the car makes a slow, hard right turn. It sounds as though you have just run over a loose drain cover. However it is intermittent and usually occurs about once per drive and I think probably at the start of a journey when everything is heating up. All very wierd !

As I think I said to Johan it is a bit disappointing. Especially as my 2006 car was without fault for 50,000 miles apart from the usual door corrosion. 

Not sure what to do. I know that if I take it back to the Dealer at Crewe for the day,the second noise won't make an appearence ! Then as soon as I start to head home it will re-appear. It's Sods Law ! 

Frank


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Frank,

Why take it all the way back to Crewe? Any VW dealer can do the warranty work.

Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

n968412L said:


> I know it's NOT the same... but how do you find the passat?


Hi,

Well the first Passat we got was a 140bhp TDI with load of toys (among these ACC! Very rare on a Passat in the UK). I normally hate the Passat, for being crude and basic, but this particaular one I did not hate this one. 

_Automatic, Saloon, Diesel, 7,000 miles, Deep Black Pearl Effect, Drivers Air Bag,Satellite Navigation,Traction Control,Touch Screen Radio,Electric Sunblind,18 inch Chicago Alloy Wheels,Dual Climate Control,Alarm,Electric Seats,Ipod Preparation,ADC,Anti-Lock Brakes,Bi Xenon Headlamps,Computer,Telephone Preparation,Multi Device Interface,Cruise-Control,Headlamp Adjustment,Adjustable Steering Wheel,Electric Windows,Winter Pack,Split Rear Seat,Heated Seats,Power Steering,6 speed automatic gearbox,Front Fog Lamps,Rev Counter,Drivers Armrest,Trip Computer,Head Rests,Tinted Glass,Rear Wash Wipe,Engine Immobiliser,Vienna Leather interior,Airbag Deactivation. £21,995 Non VAT Qualifying..._

The ride is harsh, too harsh in my opinion, can't help but wondering if the DCC option would help or not. The seats are not that supportive, at least not compared to the Phaeton. In all it feels like a very honest car, much like our MY07 Ph, it is what it is, and the toys made it loads more fun, and a very tolerable replacement. Drove that one for about 1600 miles.

The current one is a sliver one, 170bhp, less toys, and I now want our car back, there are too many things I miss.

Regards,

J


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Why take it all the way back to Crewe? Any VW dealer can do the warranty work.
> 
> Harry


Hi Frank,

Take it to were you parted with the money, one of the last problem with my car was the retailer blamed
The service dept from another retailer and it just went round in circles.


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Why take it all the way back to Crewe? Any VW dealer can do the warranty work.
> 
> Harry


Morning Harry

Never had a great relationship with my local dealership in Southampton. Many centuries ago when Min and I were young and driving Golf GTi's ( Mk1,Mk2 16v ,Mk3 ) we had many problems with them.
Car was damaged whilst inforservice and they denied any responsibility until I got in touch with the owner of the business. A technician then admitted he had accidentally damaged the car !

Lots of other isuues over the years. Last year when I took my first Phay to them to repair the door corrosion, an extremely unpleasant little man who they employ to look after the customers car park took exception to where I had parked the car. (It was fine, not in anyones way but he wanted me to park in a very narrow space where I knew my car had a fair chance of being dinged ) When I refused, he swore at me and threatened that he would move my car himself 
Once again I made a complaint and was given an apology by the MD. Just got fed up with the level of customer service really

So you see Harry I am not too keen to use them again. One of the reasons I ordered the car from Crewe. So I think I will go back to Crewe. They were very good in arranging the hand-over in Dresden and more importantly they do have 3 experienced Phaeton techs. They also do seem to sell quite a few Phaetons so they do have a bit of experience with them. They did tell me that they were the UK's leading Phaeton supplier.

Any ideas what my small " bang " might be at the front ?

Frank


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

plastech said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Take it to were you parted with the money, one of the last problem with my car was the retailer blamed
> The service dept from another retailer and it just went round in circles.


Morning Tony

I think I will my Big,Northern Mate  I will take it back to where I parted with my " brass "

When we figure on a date and after we get all our jabs done we will venture way oop North and let you know !
Then you can take us out for an Eccles cake, a nice bit of Parkin and a mug of steaming hot Rosie Lea 
( apologies to all my American friends on here who will not have a clue what I am on about  ) 

F and M


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

My Little mate from the south,
Sounds like a great idea,I will send you the new sat nav disc .

Rgds Tony


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Some Progress...*

Hi All,

Well, there has been some progress in that VW UK are now involved, so the Passat has gone back to the dealer and we are now in a VW UK supplied Touareg. The annoying bit is that they will only look at the car on the 13th Sept 2010, and nothing at all will happen to the car before then.

We will have to see what happens I guess...

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I was about to make a post suggesting an autumn GTG but by the looks of things we might have to make it a winter GTG in order to allow the GTG regulars *and* their Phaetons a chance to turn up 

Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> I was about to make a post suggesting an autumn GTG but by the looks of things we might have to make it a winter GTG in order to allow the GTG regulars *and* their Phaetons a chance to turn up
> 
> Harry


Harry, 

As I am happily driving our 'backup' Phaeton, I can still bring a Phaeton to an Autumn GTG should this be required.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> I was about to make a post suggesting an autumn GTG but by the looks of things we might have to make it a winter GTG in order to allow the GTG regulars *and* their Phaetons a chance to turn up
> 
> Harry


Hi Harry

Autumn GTG would be fine for me apart from 6 /10 through to 24/10 when we will be in Maine and Vermont. Tried hard to rent a Phaeton but ended up with a Volvo 

Look forward to a G and T followed by tea and crumpets at Chownes Meade again .

We are planning to visit Dresden again a week or so before Christmas. Contacting the Folks at the Die Glaserne Manufaktur this week. Think it would be nice to visit the Christmas Market and also attend a Christmas Concert either at the Factory, the Semper or the Frauenkirche. If we do make it I think I will ask the Factory if they could take a look at my car and try to find the cause of my two small " mystery " noises.

It's a good excuse to go again anyway !

Hope to meet up soon

Frank


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*VW UK have been and gone*

Hi, 

Quick update, VW UK have now been a gone, poked and prodded for a bit and scratched their heads and said 'dunno what could cause that...' - Well I paraphrase, but that is the gist of it. They do not know what is causing the sound and they have written up a report about the car. Now in week 12 of the cars visit to the VW garage, the next step would be moving the car to the VW UK facilities in Milton Keynes. That decision in the next day or so. We are still zooming around in the VW UK supplied Touareg, and all I can say about that one is that is as a much bigger appetite for diesel than the Ph does. But it makes a change from the Passats I guess... 

Regards, 

Johan


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

At least it sounds like you got a reasonable engine in your Touareg - I was once lent the five-cylinder diesel and didn't so much zoom as waddle. Putting such a weak engine in a car that big was like putting an outboard motor on an oil tanker... 

Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> At least it sounds like you got a reasonable engine in your Touareg - I was once lent the five-cylinder diesel and didn't so much zoom as waddle. Putting such a weak engine in a car that big was like putting an outboard motor on an oil tanker...
> 
> Harry


 
Well, it is only the V6TDI in 240bhp guise, just did not expect it to be this thirsty... 24-26mpg on active driving at best. 31mpg is possible but that is driving super carefully, our old phaeton driven like that will return 38ish mpg. 

huhum... 

Regards, 

Johan


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

I would be interested in attending a GTG, be nice to meet with other Phaeton owners in UK. 

Stefan


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, I've been thinking about holding another one in Sussex if anyone's interested. It's probably now looking like it'll have to be around early November but I can offer tea, cakes and a big fireplace if it gets too cold and dark outside  

Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Update...*

Update...
...so, car is now in MK, with the VW UK technical support centre. They are looking at the car, so we will see what the outcome is over the next couple of days. This is specifically for the knocking/banging/soft thud sound that no one is able to explain and does not exists on most cars of the same era with similar specification... 

I wonder if the running hours is creeping up on the mileage... how many hours does it take to drive 1700miles... I say 1700 miles, who knows how many miles the car has done since I last saw it on 'test drives'... one would hope not too many.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Update on the knocking sound...*

Hi, 

So the plot thickens...

We now know what causes the sound, and it is something that will only afflict cars with Auxiliary heating (Parking Heater). The oddest part is that it does not afflict all of these cars, but I would suggest most of them. 

It is to do with the pulsing in the valve control block for the cabin ventilation heat exchanges. These valves open briefly ever so often to let a little warm water into the heat exchangers to ensure that the cabin air is kept at the desired temperature. This is the case on all Phaetons made to date. 

There is a small length of reinforced hose where this can be felt. On all cars without parking heater, the pulse that is felt thought the hose is noticeable but there is no discernible bulging of the hose itself.

Due to engineering reasons so that the extra valve can be fitted for the parking heater, the length of pipe down from the hose is different on car with the parking heater fitted. This apparently leads to the energy from the pulse in the cooling system created by the valve block is not dissipated, but rather causes the hose to bulge significantly more and in the end the valve block transmits the energy though its fixing points in the bulk head as sound into the cabin. 

*The pulse can be felt in this hose*









The interim fix suggested by VW has been to fit some rubber bushings between the valve block and the bulkhead. This is not a fix that I find acceptable, as I think a small expansion vessel or similar should be fitted to the cooling system so as to absorb the energy rather than just isolating the sound from the cabin.

This affects the GP0, GP1, GP2 and most likely the GP3 where a Parking heater has been fitted, however I am not sure if this is specific to RHD cars or if it also affect LHD cars. On the basis of the fact that it was not a know fault before it was seen on mine, I would argue that it is specific to RHD cars. If owners of LHD car with Parking Heater could check the hose, and note if bulges or not, we could help to see if it also is something that ails LHD cars.

You may have figured out that VW is still working on the Car...

As they were working on the cooling system the also found that the chain cam cover had a faulty gasket, and thus the car was leaking a little oil, this has since been fixed. This is yet another little issue in the catalogue of issues on this car. 

Never thought that a car that has been in production for as long as the Phaeton has could have so many teething issues. 

This car now has some serious management attention from VW side, the issues is discussed in the UK on a daily basis, it was the topic for a management seminar in the service organisation on Wolfsburg a week or so ago, and the Dresden factory is also involved.

VW have now been in possession of the car for longer than we have had it since new!
If we had not invested so much in getting the car, gone though all the trouble, I would have told them to take the car back long time ago... But when I had a chance to see it again last week, I still want them to fix it.


Regards,

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Hi all...

I know know that the noise is specific to RHD cars with parking heaters for definite. The rubber spacer fix should be available cars, should you want it!

The car is back, but not yet fully fixed as we are still awaiting new software for the instrument cluster and the RNS810 as both need a fix to work as they should...

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Hi, 

Not felt much in the mood to write an update for a while... The saga goes on, it is the worst car I have ever had the misfortune to ever have in my hands (let alone own). 

VW have been great trying to rectify all the outstanding issues, but the long and short of it is that the software in the car is just sh*t, not at all up to the standard I expected. In so many ways it is significantly worse than our old car - all so sad. 

This car is likely to be unmade! (or passed on into the used car market by VW - but I have assurances that this will not happen) 

The car is still with VW, they were trying to find out why the HVAC system behaves badly and turns off the little vents by the windows (front and rear) after about 20 mins, no one know why... but it makes it feel cold in the cabin. sigh... 

Going to try a GP3 and a Touareg (GP3 during next week) 

All very sad, as I still think the car looks stunning. 

Regards, 

Johan 

PS 
If I get the feeling that VW will push the car into used market, then I will post the VIN so that this piece of (expletive of choice) can be avoided.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

So, how much do you want for it again? 

 

Sorry to hear about a problems, but as we all know it IS complicated piece of engineering art and there is just ONE car, like yours, so bugs are expected. 

Best of luck.


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your issues... Keep us posted.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Things are moving - if ever so slowly...*

Hi all, 

Time for a brief update, the car went 'off the road' on its first birthday, i.e. tax has lapsed and I am not buying it another year - no way. There has been talk about getting us back in the old car while we wait for everything to get arranged in terms of providing a replacement car. 

Boy is it taking long, the price of the replacement car is not yet signed off with VW, so no factory order has been placed yet. Dealer is great in supporting us, so that it at least something. 

The rumour is that we will get the car replaced, but I will only believe that when I see it, or at least can get the confirmation on the consignment number from the factory. 

The old car is not making friends anywhere, it was the plan to put it straight on to the used market, but it now looks like someone has cottoned on to that the car is not 'perfect' and 'fixed' - it is mechanically sound - something I agree with bar the small fact that I think the fuel tank is also broken. I suspect that the internal 'lift pump' is shot/was never working or the left sender is not working at all, as the car behaves like it only has 6 litres on reserve (not 12 as it should) 

The main issues are still around the software, fixes that look to never be appearing. It is cheaper for VW to write off our car and give us a new one than fix all the outstanding firmware and software, that is my view in any case. 
They even asked the dealer to take it back, they blankly refused! - Good call I think. 

To remind you about the software that needs fixing: 

- HVAC Controller needs new firmware - flow values for the cabin vents are wrong 
- Central Entertainment Console - Needs new software for Reversing Camera to work 
(and since that is a pay for option - it should really work!) 
- Central instrument cluster - low fuel message is still in English and French and the menu system does not navigate as it should. 

The car still looks so good, but I have had enough, and the HVAC issues is one I really can't live with... 

The tittle of this thread should be changed again - might end up with a MY2012 GP3 at this rate... 

...and just to remind you all that the original order was signed in August 2009! 


So you will have to excuse me for being a little absent, and not feeling utterly enthusiastic about Phaetons at the moment... still, our old GP0 is still lovely and I am so happy that we kept it! 

Regards, 

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Test Drive with a GP3*

Hi all, 

Looking through my post I realised I had not told anyone (other than Harry and Tony) that we did have a GP3 for a week to test. I also drove a LHD one in Germany with ADC to compare. 
It was good of the dealer (not my dealer btw!) and VW to let us have the car for the week... 

This is the one we had: 








It had 45 miles on the clock when we got it, straight out of the showroom pretty much 

















Conclusion: 
Well, if you take a GP2 and take all the outstanding items and finish them, you will end up with a GP3. All in all a good sign that it is better than the GP2, especially if you have loads of options! 
It was nice to feel I would miss the car when we gave it back, even though the car we had had the basic UK spec, i.e. no memory for either seat or steering column, eucalyptus wood, manual boot lid, no ventilation in the seat - only heating. 

Regards, 

Johan


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*New Car*

Hi J, 

The car I have is a standard model reg as 60 reg buts only a week old 65 miles on it. 
My car still has the problem with aux heater 

Rgds Tony


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Replacement Car Coming...*

Hi all,

Been a bit quite about this of late, apologies for that. 

Things have been moving along since February, albeit at a snails pace. VW UK have kindly agreed to replace the car with a GP3 of the same specification as the original GP2.

A few week back we were in Dresden and attended the marriage of the new GP3 replacement car, and just the other day the old number plate was put on retention, so that pretty much concludes the relationship with the old GP2. (New car is keeping the number of the old car).

We are the stage of the process where we are really close, and it feels like anything can happen to upset the process. So, fingers crossed at this point.

Suggest that any UK members keep a lookout on Autotrader et al over the coming weeks, you will probably find a Mocha-Anthracite GP2, MY2010 for sale by an independent retailer, fully loaded with about 3700 miles or so on the clock. If you can live with it, it will be a bargain, that I am sure. Might be worth pushing for new batteries though, as it has been sitting since Feb/Mar time and the main battery has been flat for sometime... just a thought...

Regards,

Johan


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

How much is the "replacement" car costing you?


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

GS340 said:


> How much is the "replacement" car costing you?


Well, that is the BIG question still outstanding I guess, but it will be in multiples of hundreds of dollars or pounds, but should not be in the thousands... I guess we will know soon enough

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Very close now...*

Hi all!

So, as a very brief update, the car is in Sheerness, so it is imminent (well, 2 weeks at the most).
A figure has been agreed with VW, and it is very acceptable - so all good so far. 
Hoping the car will arrive at the dealer in the next day or two, so I can go and have a look at it in its transport packaging.

It has been a very long saga this, can't believe that the original order was signed in August 2009, the original car was delivered in March 2010... and it should all be resolved (hopefully) in September 2011.

This thread should be called 'A New Car... 2009 (might wind up being a 2010) Phaeton RC2 3.0CR TDI - No, make that a 2012 GP3' is guess.

I will post some pictures as soon as I have them.

The spec on the new car is pretty much the same as the GP2, with the change to Sensitive Leather from Vienna, and the addition of Homelink, otherwise the same. The change of leather was required as 'Premium Rear Seat Pack' for the UK now mandates Sensitive Leather first, and the massage function and seat air conditioning (i.e. comfort seats) is now only part of the Sensitive Leather pack. 
Vienna leather is now demoted to very basic spec cars, shame I think, as in our old car is is just coming in to its own after 5 years. Very durable, and does not seen to take much notice of a child seat (with a thin protector underneath) in terms of marking and indentations.


Regards,

Johan


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats Johan,

Stu


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Spec sheet...*

Hi,

Found the spec sheet for the car, so I thought I would share it.
It is from the factory system, as part of my belt and braces approach to ensure that we got the right spec on the car, this is what the factory was planning to build (as opposed to what the UK ordered)










Regards,

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Google Maps...*

....Just spotted that Google Maps option is not on there, but I have been assured that it is on the UK order, not even sure that is a real option and not just a 'coding' change as the hardware is all the same if you have it and if you don't...

Too late to do anything about it in any case.

Regards,

Johan

...then I noticed the 'prepared for online services, and that is probably it, phew...


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Realist42 said:


> ....Just spotted that Google Maps option is not on there, but I have been assured that it is on the UK order, not even sure that is a real option and not just a 'coding' change as the hardware is all the same if you have it and if you don't...
> 
> Too late to do anything about it in any case.
> 
> ...


Looks good Johan,

shame you can only get the hair dryer engine nowadays!!! Seriously though it looks a good deal, good luck this time around!

Stu


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Looks good Johan,
> 
> shame you can only get the hair dryer engine nowadays!!! Seriously though it looks a good deal, good luck this time around!
> 
> Stu


Hi Stu, 

All true about the engine, but then again, I like 40mpg more than I like 25mpg, and I love 600+ mile range

Regards,

Johan


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Realist42 said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> All true about the engine, but then again, I like 40mpg more than I like 25mpg, and I love 600+ mile range
> 
> ...


Hey Johan,

VW must have stiffed you! I get over 800 miles of motorway driving. Full tank in Harrogate and fill up in Lyon, (admittedly at between 60 and 70mph, but with four adults and two weeks luggage)! Best on a tank is 43.6mpg and worst 23.9mpg. Not forgetting the ability to travel a ridiculous speeds where laws and conditions permit (nowhere)!!

Stu


----------



## hylko (Nov 17, 2009)

Maybe will see you car on one of my runs.
As it might pass on the A249 which is the only road from Sheerness.

Where are you picking the car up from ?

Good luck and enjoy the new Phaeton 

hylko


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Hey Johan,
> 
> VW must have stiffed you! I get over 800 miles of motorway driving. Full tank in Harrogate and fill up in Lyon, (admittedly at between 60 and 70mph, but with four adults and two weeks luggage)! Best on a tank is 43.6mpg and worst 23.9mpg. Not forgetting the ability to travel a ridiculous speeds where laws and conditions permit (nowhere)!!
> 
> Stu


Hi Stu, 

Well, hmm..., true, if the [insert word of choice] had a clue of the true range, hence the 600mile+ range. Our old car I drove like it had a 80 litre tank, as that is the way the computer behaved, it gives a range of 35 odd miles, you fill it up with 76 litres, it all makes sense, right?

The car we gave back had no clue at all... So I am hoping that the new one will know about true range, and will show 700 miles+ as range with a full tank. The loaners we are currently driving has no clue either, you can drive almost 50 miles with the range at '0'.

This is somewhat a sore point at the moment...

Glad yours is better.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

hylko said:


> Maybe will see you car on one of my runs.
> As it might pass on the A249 which is the only road from Sheerness.
> 
> Where are you picking the car up from ?
> ...


Hi Hylko

It will be from Maidstone, once the car is ready that is...

Regards,

Johan


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Realist42 said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> Well, hmm..., true, if the [insert word of choice] had a clue of the true range, hence the 600mile+ range. Our old car I drove like it had a 80 litre tank, as that is the way the computer behaved, it gives a range of 35 odd miles, you fill it up with 76 litres, it all makes sense, right?
> 
> ...


Those are big Kahunas, driving for 50 miles just to see when it runs out:facepalm:!! Respect! Both mine are pretty accurate thankfully.

Stu


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Those are big Kahunas, driving for 50 miles just to see when it runs out:facepalm:!! Respect! Both mine are pretty accurate thankfully.
> 
> Stu


Nothing to it, the car is just [insert word of choice again] wrong! When the reserve comes on, it says that the range is 25 miles, but if you fill it up at that point, it can only take about 75 litres, so that means there is another 15 litres sloshing around in there... Conservative rule of thumb gives 7.5 miles / litre of fuel (about 30 mpg) that is 112 miles easily. It is after about 40 odd miles it then goes to '0', but I *know* that the car can do another 70 miles before empty.

There was a reason for 'running it low', as I wanted to see if it helped teach the car (adaptation) how far it can go, and it made it a little better, but it is still stupidly wrong about the range.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*It is here!*

Hi All,

Long saga coming to an end, on Thursday I was down to see the new car and to oversee the unpacking.

All good so far!





































*Big Grin!*









Regards,

Johan


----------



## hylko (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you getting your own detailer in again like on the last Phaeton ?

Hylko


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

hylko said:


> Are you getting your own detailer in again like on the last Phaeton ?
> 
> Hylko


Hi Hylko,

That is the plan, he is scheduled for this coming Wednesday.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*We have now finally got it...*

Hi all,

Well, today we picked it up, and en route (more or less) I did a short(ish) stop to take some photos. It ended up being quite a few, so please bear with me.

*The car...*




































*Inside - The Cabin*




































*New bit of interior trim*








The trim piece above the interior mirror has changed to accommodate the camera and controller for 'High Beam Assist' and 'Sign Assist' - neither available for a RHD car.
The mirror now sits much closer to the trim than before.




























*Some pictures of the changes...*






























































The glass used in the mirror has changed

*Google Maps!!!*









*Phone Integration*








The phone integration is *finally* the way it should be, it works super with the iPhone and my Nokia - it needs to rSAP connection for Google maps and online search - but that I am fine with 

All in all, after 130 miles, the car is what the GP2 should have been, as I have stated before, it feels finished and all of it works. 

The only fault found is that one of the clips holding the matts down can't be closed easily...

Will post more impressions once I have had the time to get used to it.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Johan,

VERY nice............

Stu


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

lovely car, the Google satnav really makes ours look from the dark ages!! i just have a slight twinge of jealousy now


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

stefanuk said:


> lovely car, the Google satnav really makes ours look from the dark ages!! i just have a slight twinge of jealousy now


Easy,

blu tack an iPad to the infotaiment screen Seriously though the car does look very nice. Roll on 2014/15

Stu


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Johan I think your rejected car has now ended up on the VW used car locator site 
I hope they finally cured its issues


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

8secondquarters said:


> Johan I think your rejected car has now ended up on the VW used car locator site
> I hope they finally cured its issues


 Hi, 

Yes, well spotted, GN10 OTE is the plate it got after we took ours off. 

No, in short, the software issue remain and will never be fixed, that is the lot of a GP2 with software issues. 

GN10 OTE 

It is however a fine vehicle from a mechanical stand point, now that all the oil leaks have been fixed. 

Was a little worried about seeing it go up, but I feel nothing for it, it is what it is,and I have had enough of it. It helps that it doesn't have our plate on it. 

Regards, 

Johan


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

My own gp1 car has unresolved issues leading to VW UK offering to replace it with another in the network 
I love the look of your old car, and was tempted to see what sort of favourable deal VW UK would offer but if you think the software issues where not fixable i guess I better stay clear, I have become to familiar with the Luxury Care Team as is. 

Steve


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Hi,

Well I note that GN10 OTE has now disappeared of the list at the dealer, so I guess it has been sold.

I have always stated that if you can live with it, it is a car with a super spec, and one of only 2 with Piano Black wood interior in UK.

I can only hope that the new owner appreciates the car for what it is, and forgives it for it many flaws.


Regards,
Johan


----------

